# **So How Was It?** - Rolling Road Day - My Pics Page 24!



## Adam RRS

Thanks to all those who turned up!


----------



## KevtoTTy

I'd be up for this!


----------



## CamV6

yeah, why not, i'd be up for it, how much would it cost?


----------



## BAMTT

TT's only ?


----------



## phodge

I thought that dyno dynamics rolling roads were no good for cars fitted with the haldex four wheel drive system.....

:?


----------



## Adam RRS

I dont believe that to be true Phodge, see if u can find something to back that comment up?

Its Â£35.00 a run and that includes bacon butties, teas, coffees etc all from the cafe next door.

Done this before and was a great day out... everyone and any cars welcome, so how about it?


----------



## phodge

Hubby had a rolling road day booked at Surrey Rolling Road and I wanted to take the TT along. We called the guy at SRR and he told us that their dyno dynamics rr was not suitable for haldex cars.


----------



## phodge

With apologies to Juber...

http://forum.evotechnik.net/showthread. ... 970&page=6


----------



## Adam RRS

well this RR is the latest out and ive had my car on there no problem..... see pic at the top....


----------



## phodge

No problem. I'm not trying to put people off, just telling my experiences...


----------



## thebears

I'd come along for a day out, mind you'll have to put up with an oil burner?

Will they be offering cheap remaps at the same time ?


----------



## Adam RRS

thebears said:


> I'd come along for a day out, mind you'll have to put up with an oil burner?
> 
> Will they be offering cheap remaps at the same time ?


doubt it....


----------



## GEM

Count me in. 
Long as my interior stays clean. :wink: 
Have to get Naresh along as the weight of his mods must have knocked 30bhp off my *V6*.  
John.


----------



## thehornster

Post this on the LEEK thread Adam i'm sure a few of the guys will be intrested.I see Kev and Tony have already replied.
If im not working i may pop along mate :wink:

John


----------



## ezz

defo count me in adam....  like to see what my baby really does :twisted:


----------



## Adam RRS

thehornster said:


> Post this on the LEEK thread Adam i'm sure a few of the guys will be intrested.I see Kev and Tony have already replied.
> If im not working i may pop along mate :wink:
> 
> John


ok thanks John... Now i got your permission i will.... wouldnt wanna hijack the post!! lol


----------



## TTej

hey mate sounds good, as long as im around when you set the dates count me in.

Cheers


----------



## KentishTT

phodge said:


> Hubby had a rolling road day booked at Surrey Rolling Road and I wanted to take the TT along. We called the guy at SRR and he told us that their dyno dynamics rr was not suitable for haldex cars.


I know the owner of SRR so I will contact him to ask him what the issues are.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Sounds like a good craic Adam... 

Depending on the cost I may or may not be able to make it. Got some large bills to pay as we're doing up the house to sell this year and it's curbing my spending somewhat!

Cheers matey

Rich


----------



## Suraj_TT

Id be up for this Adz...

Just to chill though - as you guys would be laughing at me all day due to the results of my unremapped 180!


----------



## was

Suraj_TT said:


> Id be up for this Adz...
> 
> Just to chill though - as you guys would be laughing at me all day due to the results of my unremapped 180!


it wont be a competition, its an ideal oppertunity to see that your engine is running as it should. Ive been to several RR sessions, 1 of them highlighted a minor fault which would have gone unnoticed

Adam put me down as a possible plz 8)


----------



## Adam RRS

Will do Was...

Just to touch on Was's post... Its good also to know how you compare to other TTs and what maps are producing the highest output! 

No competitions whatsoever.... :roll:


----------



## was

Adam TTR said:


> Will do Was...
> 
> Just to touch on Was's post... Its good also to know how you compare to other TTs and what maps are producing the highest output!
> 
> No competitions whatsoever.... :roll:


bring it on Adam :lol: :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS

lol - Was.... i gotta 'Wak Special' under my bonnet so dont even go there


----------



## Jessidog

Could well be up for it...keep me posted

Adrian


----------



## Adam RRS

ok

*Will put some dates up tomorrow so keep an eye on this post please everyone*


----------



## conlechi

If the dates are ok , a day out from Wales could be on 

Mark


----------



## mattyR

conlechi said:


> If the dates are ok , a day out from Wales could be on
> 
> Mark


And there was me thinking it was a bit far!!! :roll:


----------



## conlechi

mattyR said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the dates are ok , a day out from Wales could be on
> 
> Mark
> 
> 
> 
> And there was me thinking it was a bit far!!! :roll:
Click to expand...

Bit of a cruise then Matt :roll: :wink:


----------



## caney

i'm up for this as well Adam :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS

caney said:


> i'm up for this as well Adam :wink:


Steve, its up to you to set the trend.... i'm not sure whether to get you on first or give it as the grand finale


----------



## NaughTTy

Might be able to make it dependant on dates.


----------



## John-H

It's a bit far south for me but it's a good price and would be good to meet up


----------



## Adam RRS

*DATE NOW ADDED*

SATURDAY 19TH APRIL

AT

Unit 1B, Arun Buildings, Arundel Road
Uxbridge Industrial Estate
Uxbridge
Middlesex
UB8 2RP

Telephone: 01895 206777


----------



## [email protected] of the Devil

Hello everyone.....

Just wanted to confirm that we can and have run vehicles with the Haldex system, be it the TT and the S3.

We certainly dont anticipate any problems and to date have not had any problems with the Haldex system.

Hope this helps?

Cheers,

Andy :twisted:


----------



## Adam RRS

Thanks for your clarification Andy....


----------



## s7fan

im deff up for this count me in


----------



## GEM

Cheers Adam..19th April Is good for me.  
John.


----------



## ezz

yes adam i will be there,


----------



## Adam RRS

All details of the day are now listed on the first post of this thread....


----------



## Dolfan

This sounds a great idea Adam,

I would be very interested in the findings

So i'm up for it 

Yan


----------



## Adam RRS

Dolfan said:


> This sounds a great idea Adam,
> 
> I would be very interested in the findings
> 
> So i'm up for it
> 
> Yan


A great chance to show yr stunning car off too!


----------



## Dolfan

Adam TTR said:


> Dolfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds a great idea Adam,
> 
> I would be very interested in the findings
> 
> So i'm up for it
> 
> Yan
> 
> 
> 
> A great chance to show yr stunning car off too!
Click to expand...

Cheers mate

So what do you hidden away under your bonnet :lol:

Yan


----------



## Adam RRS

ask Wak...  lol


----------



## Dolfan

Adam TTR said:


> ask Wak...  lol


Ummm.... i just may do that, can't have you getting an edge :lol:

lol Yan


----------



## J1MMY

Hi Adam,

Count me in if it isn't fully booked, it's only down the road from me so may aswell see what the car is producing.


----------



## Adam RRS

ok thanks J1MMY


----------



## ian222

I could be up for this, even if its just to see Dolphs lambo doors if thats the right guy.


----------



## caney

i should be fine for this date also


----------



## Adam RRS

ian222 said:


> I could be up for this, even if its just to see Dolphs lambo doors if thats the right guy.


yep thats the right guy!

I'll put you down as a yes then ian


----------



## renton72

Adam,

Can you stick me down for a run please.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Adam RRS

ok Chris


----------



## joe-90

Sounds like a laugh - count me in! :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS

Yr In Joe!


----------



## ianttr

any spaces left ? if so im only in bucks ,so put me down for this


----------



## Adam RRS

loads of spaces!!!

I've put you down - yr in!


----------



## TT51MON

Count me in please Adam! 8)


----------



## Adam RRS

Simon.... yr in too.... 

This is gonna be a cool day.... keep em coming!


----------



## BAMTT

Stick me down too pls

Tony


----------



## Adam RRS

ok, done


----------



## caney

Adam TTR said:


> ok, done


you haven't included me yet :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS

putting yr name down right now.....

Caney.... in his 150....


----------



## gloveywoo

me me me me me please. I'll be there! Thanks


----------



## Adam RRS

ok gloveywoo....

groovy screename!


----------



## gloveywoo

Wow! That was super quick. Date is now in my calendar. Looking forward to my first RR experiance and to meet a few new faces  Oh... and the "teas". Love my cuppa teas! Thanks Adam.

I'm a groooovy kinda guy [smiley=elvis.gif]

My friends gave me the nickname Glove, Glovey, Gloveywoo. My surname is Glover you see. :lol:

I see we have the same front valance :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS

we do indeed..... er..... glovey


----------



## thehornster

I'll be there Adam  :wink:

Only thing is i'm due a cambelt so a RR run may be a bit dodgy at the mo.
What do ya reckon? I'll be there anyway :wink:

John


----------



## Hark

Be fine. :wink:

HArk accepts no responsibility for damage to the above car


----------



## Adam RRS

John.... you'll be fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine! lol - famous last words..... 

Hark - are you coming?!


----------



## mattyR

Think i'll come along then too Adam...me and Mark(conlechi) will leave on Thursday for the long journey!!

Matt


----------



## Adam RRS

Excellent Matt...


----------



## S3mon

Hi

Can you stick me down on your list

Thanks

Simon S3 JBS


----------



## Adam RRS

You just been added!


----------



## caney

Adam,you've already got a huge list of people so how many have they said they can do in a day?


----------



## Jessidog

Hi can you put me down aswell please


----------



## HRD TT

Could you put me down please if you have space and you don't mind my hatchback tagging along

Nick


----------



## Hark

Dont think so at the mo Adam. Bit far as Im doing the wales run and ace cafe. Never know but its unlikely...


----------



## Adam RRS

caney said:


> Adam,you've already got a huge list of people so how many have they said they can do in a day?


30's a good number to have as its a full day. I need over that as some people will drop out...

I'm aiming for 35 names on the list


----------



## Adam RRS

JESSIDOG & HRD TT - you have both been added to the list


----------



## nutts

Looks like a good day will be had by all  

We've not had a Rolling Road day in absoluTTe for a while... anyone fancy writing it up? Doesn't need to be a massive piece... after all how many times can you say "he drove onto the rollers and gave the loud pedal some grief" :wink:

A few good photos of people mingling around and some of all the cars in the carpark 

If the results were sent through we could create a table and add it to the article. Just need to capture - Firstname - Forumid - Model of car - main performance mods - max bhp - max torque 

I'll try and make it down, but can't guarantee yet as it might be a kids weekend for me.


----------



## Adam RRS

Great to hear from you Mark, it will be a big day judging by the attendance numbers we have to date! Please come along if you do get the day to yrself!

I'll be taking some photos and i'm happy to do a write up too.

I'm making a form to hand out on the day with the details you listed on it, so once filled in they can all come back to me for diagnosis.

Aswell as main performance mods I think we should also list 'WHAT REMAP?' - that burning question we always get asked and the one im most intregued about. So we'll finally have some solid evidence of the one to go for!


----------



## BAMTT

Adam TTR said:


> Aswell as main performance mods I think we should also list 'WHAT REMAP?' - that burning question we always get asked and the one im most intregued about. So we'll finally have some solid evidence of the one to go for!


Although it depend what the mapper has written into, there was a huge arguement about this on SN whether to map on the road or RR , I know its not a VAG, but many won't make the same peak boost you get on the road as the maps take into account temps airflow etc as i'm sure the VAG mappers do

I would expect mine will make about 20-30 bhp less on the rollers than it wouild on the road

I hear TOTD rollers are quite conservative so we will see

But for anyone thats wondering they do have quite a good rep, apparently there are quite a few ex Power Engineering staff there


----------



## Adam RRS

I hear you BAMTT although saying that, its good to have a ball park figure! And bare in mind, everythings relative! So if i'm down on power on the RR then so will everybody else! :wink:


----------



## BAMTT

Adam TTR said:


> I hear you BAMTT although saying that, its good to have a ball park figure! And bare in mind, everythings relative! So if i'm down on power on the RR then so will everybody else! :wink:


For sure, I'm quite looking forward to the day out, going to be a pretty huge meet

Do you have any MK2 guys coming ?


----------



## UK225

Adam TTR said:


> Aswell as main performance mods I think we should also list 'WHAT REMAP?' - that burning question we always get asked and the one im most intregued about. So we'll finally have some solid evidence of the one to go for!


Sorry to piss on your fire Adam but concrete evidence of what remaps best will not be acheived.

If it was that easy then one of the many RR days held in the past would have already confirmed that.

Way to many variables I am afraid.

Current state of hardware, fuel quality, modification differences etc etc

The way to go would be to arrange a day with one car used as the test bed, then let each tuner apply there code in turn.

However even this is unlikely to give real world results as each tuner will most likely run way more aggresive settings than they might on a customers car that needs to retain reliabilty so as to get the best figures !

No one likes being last :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS

Morgan, you certainly wont come last anyway....

Yr not 'pissing on my fire' i'm still all for the friendly banter of whos got what... meant in a light hearted way, so with that thought in mind, will still be a fun and interesting day!

BAMTT - I've put this thread in the events section so if the MkII'ers wanna come, they're welcome


----------



## UK225

Adam TTR said:


> Morgan, you certainly wont come last anyway....
> 
> Yr not 'pissing on my fire' i'm still all for the friendly banter of whos got what... meant in a light hearted way, so with that thought in mind, will still be a fun and interesting day!


Hi Adam,

Absolutely thats what its all about a bit of fun & banter !

Can often highlight an underlying hardware issue that an owner was unaware of too 

Cheers
Morgan

P.S
Ideally you should try & get a stock car with no running issues to run first as a benchmark.


----------



## Adam RRS

UK225 said:


> Can often highlight an underlying hardware issue that an owner was unaware of too


Well thats what we got you and Wak for 

I suggest you bring your laptop with a fully charged battery lol


----------



## renton72

Adam TTR said:


> BAMTT - I've put this thread in the events section so if the MkII'ers wanna come, they're welcome


They dont want to get shown up by a load of MK1's with more power :wink:

That comment should get a few coming!


----------



## Adam RRS

renton72 said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> BAMTT - I've put this thread in the events section so if the MkII'ers wanna come, they're welcome
> 
> 
> 
> They dont want to get shown up by a load of MK1's with more power :wink:
> 
> That comment should get a few coming!
Click to expand...

lol - 'ere we go....

Wheres Rebel?! Maybe i'll pm him... :lol:


----------



## BAMTT

Adam TTR said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> BAMTT - I've put this thread in the events section so if the MkII'ers wanna come, they're welcome
> 
> 
> 
> They dont want to get shown up by a load of MK1's with more power :wink:
> 
> That comment should get a few coming!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol - 'ere we go....
> 
> Wheres Rebel?! Maybe i'll pm him... :lol:
Click to expand...

Probably at the ring, he's always there giving Walther Rohrl driving tips :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS

i bet in real life hes like that Harry Enfield character.....










"Only meeeeeee.... you dont wanna do it like that..." :lol:


----------



## renton72

BAMTT said:


> Probably at the ring, he's always there giving Walther Rohrl driving tips :lol:


 :lol:

Or trying to gert himself out of those Lycra cycling shorts! :lol:


----------



## Love_iTT

Thanks for your PM Adam, I will definately like to get to this so can you put me down on the list please, if it's a problem getting me on the rollers then no problem - it would just be good to meet up again with new and old pepes.

Graham


----------



## caney

Love_iTT said:


> Thanks for your PM Adam, I will definately like to get to this so can you put me down on the list please, if it's a problem getting me on the rollers then no problem - it would just be good to meet up again with new and old pepes.
> 
> Graham


your figures don't count though,not that it's a competition :lol: :wink: i'll bring some **** this time Graham


----------



## Love_iTT

caney said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your PM Adam, I will definately like to get to this so can you put me down on the list please, if it's a problem getting me on the rollers then no problem - it would just be good to meet up again with new and old pepes.
> 
> Graham
> 
> 
> 
> your figures don't count though,not that it's a competition :lol: :wink: i'll bring some **** this time Graham
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: You better!

My figures will be low anyway Steve, if I can get 340bhp then I will think I'm lucky, it's still very tight - well, thats my excuse anyway. :wink:

Graham


----------



## KevtoTTy

Confirmation of my confirmation of my confirmation :wink:


----------



## caney

this is gonna be a quality day,can't wait!


----------



## caney

also guys, can we have a few more names for this event please
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=108184


----------



## Adam RRS

caney said:


> also guys, can we have a few more names for this event please
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=108184


Yeah come on people - Lets show them we exist! We got a great club/forum here!


----------



## NaughTTy

Looks like I'll be coming along Adam. Won't be going on the rollers but be good to come and spectate.

**Blatent plug - if anyone needs any Viro-sol I will have a couple of 5 ltr containers in the boot. Anyone want one - yours for Â£8.28 each (First come first served :wink: )


----------



## Adam RRS

Be good to see you there!

Coming for the social!  Anyone else that fancies coming for just a good ole chin wag or to try and sell some hooky gear feel free lol


----------



## NaughTTy

Adam TTR said:


> Be good to see you there!
> 
> Coming for the social!  Anyone else that fancies coming for just a good ole chin wag or *to try and sell some hooky gear *feel free lol


 :roll:


----------



## E

Is this an all day event?

I'm busy in the morning but fancy coming along later for a look.

E


----------



## caney

this is gonna be a very long day! 30+ tt's on and off the rollers i.e setting up,strapping car down etc


----------



## Adam RRS

well its a great time/place to meet anyway and im sure a few will back out nearer the time. Im just securing us a good day with a good turn out....


----------



## starski4578

If it wasnt 190 miles from my front door i would be there would of been good to put some names to faces


----------



## caney

starski4578 said:


> would of been good to put some names to faces


well put the effort in and come then :wink:


----------



## mattyR

caney said:


> starski4578 said:
> 
> 
> 
> would of been good to put some names to faces
> 
> 
> 
> well put the effort in and come then :wink:
Click to expand...

Me and Mark are attending from South Wales....guessing South manchester is not much further :?

Matt


----------



## starski4578

mattyR said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starski4578 said:
> 
> 
> 
> would of been good to put some names to faces
> 
> 
> 
> well put the effort in and come then :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me and Mark are attending from South Wales....guessing South manchester is not much further :?
> 
> Matt
Click to expand...

What excuse do i give the other half she already calls me sad for constantly being one here!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mattyR

starski4578 said:


> mattyR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starski4578 said:
> 
> 
> 
> would of been good to put some names to faces
> 
> 
> 
> well put the effort in and come then :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me and Mark are attending from South Wales....guessing South manchester is not much further :?
> 
> Matt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What excuse do i give the other half she already calls me sad for constantly being one here!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Fetch her along....she can talk handbags and shoes with my missus :lol:


----------



## starski4578

Good thinking matty! Only thing is shes going to drop end of May so i'll have to find out if shes ok sitting in a car for a three hour drive


----------



## Adam RRS

starski4578 said:


> Good thinking matty! Only thing is shes going to drop end of May so i'll have to find out if shes ok sitting in a car for a three hour drive


must be uncomfortable....

also theres alot of standing up once you arrive, noise, fumes.... not ideal for an 8 month pregnant woman

would be nice to see you there though!


----------



## Stub

Stick me down Ads if there is room?


----------



## Adam RRS

Theres room Stub


----------



## lmracing

Hi Guys

I wouldn't mind coming for a run but if there isn't going to be room then i might just pop down for a watch.

Kind regards, Leon


----------



## starski4578

Adam TTR said:


> starski4578 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good thinking matty! Only thing is shes going to drop end of May so i'll have to find out if shes ok sitting in a car for a three hour drive
> 
> 
> 
> must be uncomfortable....
> 
> also theres alot of standing up once you arrive, noise, fumes.... not ideal for an 8 month pregnant woman
> 
> would be nice to see you there though!
Click to expand...

Think with all things considered i wont make it but i will definately make a big effort in the not so distant future. It will be a top day out seems everyone off here is going!! :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS

Leon..... you're in!


----------



## elrao

What BHP can they handle? Assume they fo 4wd, but can they do all 4wd? Might bring the 911 down to get some dyno plots, might help when I come to sell it!


----------



## lmracing

Yippee   

I'll get down there nice and early then :wink:

Thanks,

Leon


----------



## elrao

I see they can manage with 2000+ BHP, so more than enough ... but will they be doing other cars, other than TTs on the day?

Can i get my 911 Turbo (4wd) on the rollers?


----------



## caney

elrao said:


> I see they can manage with 2000+ BHP, so more than enough ... but will they be doing other cars, other than TTs on the day?
> 
> Can i get my 911 Turbo (4wd) on the rollers?


you'll have a long wait mate as there's 35 tt's before you :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS

I advise everyone to get there early.... I'm running a first come first served basis....

As far as i'm aware the RR can handle up to 2500bhp so you should be ok with yr porsche 

I've booked the whole day for us! No one else but other marques are welcome....


----------



## lmracing

Adam TTR said:


> I advise everyone to get there early.... I'm running a first come first served basis....


:idea: Its bright by about 6.30 at the moment... :roll:

Large Thermos needed to last till 9.30 :lol:

Leon


----------



## nilanth

can u put me down as well please?


----------



## Adam RRS

nilanth said:


> can u put me down as well please?


Yr down matey!

What part of Watford you from?


----------



## Adam RRS

G12MO X said:


> Put me down Adam [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Yr there dude!!


----------



## nilanth

Adam TTR said:


> nilanth said:
> 
> 
> 
> can u put me down as well please?
> 
> 
> 
> Yr down matey!
> 
> What part of Watford you from?
Click to expand...

more Bushey heath mate...near the alpine restraunt. You know it? what about you?


----------



## Adam RRS

OMG!

I live on Merry Hill!

I've moved away, to Rickmansworth til the summer then i'll be back.

My girlfriends working away from home so decided to rent the house out for a bit til she comes back.

What TT do you drive? Colour etc, i'll look out for you...

Be good to meet you at the RR day!


----------



## caney

hi Adam,i thought you were capping this at 35 cars? with the best will in the world how the hell are they gonna get through so many cars :roll: it's 38 and counting  have they said they can manage so many cars?
Steve


----------



## Adam RRS

38 people, not 38 cars mate....

Its a first come first served basis, they are running it all day so the aim is 30 cars which is usually done in good time.

There are a few names on the list that aren't definitely confirmed too


----------



## caney

Adam TTR said:


> 38 people, not 38 cars mate....
> 
> Its a first come first served basis, they are running it all day so the aim is 30 cars which is usually done in good time.
> 
> There are a few names on the list that aren't definitely confirmed too


Ah ok mate  not trying to be negative it's just i've been to many rr days where they've struggled with 20 cars!


----------



## Adam RRS

everything is under control.............

believe that and you'll believe anything!


----------



## Adam RRS

Right, 30 cars can run on the day.... so we have reached our limit in numbers now.

I've got 30 cars and 8 people who aren't running so thats spot on.

If you wish to come along I can still put your name down as its a first come first served basis. It will still be a great meet and they'll be plenty of socialising and food to keep us going!

***To get on the rollers early you need to be at TOTD for 9.00AM start***

Its gonna be a great day!


----------



## elrao

Adam TTR said:


> 38 people, not 38 cars mate....
> 
> Its a first come first served basis, they are running it all day so the aim is 30 cars which is usually done in good time.
> 
> There are a few names on the list that aren't definitely confirmed too


I'm not on the list


----------



## Adam RRS

you wanna come mate?


----------



## Love_iTT

Hi Adam, as my RS4 has a different wheelbase to the TT, I guess the lads will either want to do mine last or first so as not to disturb the settings for the TT's, could you find out for me so as I know if to set off at the crack of dawn or take a more leisurely drive. I guess that will also go for any other non TT'ers going as well.

Graham


----------



## Adam RRS

Hi Graham,

Apparently it is very easy to adjust the settings therefore they are happy to dyno your car at your leisure


----------



## Love_iTT

Excellent Adam, thanks for that. :wink:

Graham


----------



## caney

Love_iTT said:


> Excellent Adam, thanks for that. :wink:
> 
> Graham


be interesting to see what sort of power your kicks out as many are coming in way under 400bhp :? one RS4 only made 360bhp!


----------



## Love_iTT

caney said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent Adam, thanks for that. :wink:
> 
> Graham
> 
> 
> 
> be interesting to see what sort of power your kicks out as many are coming in way under 400bhp :? one RS4 only made 360bhp!
Click to expand...

As I said earlier Steve, I'll be happy to see 340bhp on this run, anything over that then that's just bunce. It's still only on just over 7000 miles and is still tighter than a tight thing.  They really haven't loosened up fully until about 20,000 (allegedly).

Anyway, I'm only going to get my three **** back off you. :lol: :lol:

Graham


----------



## Adam RRS

Graham,

Have you considered remapping the car? What sort of gains would you be looking at?


----------



## caney

Love_iTT said:


> Anyway, I'm only going to get my three **** back off you. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Graham


i'm sure it was two :lol:


----------



## Love_iTT

Adam TTR said:


> Graham,
> 
> Have you considered remapping the car? What sort of gains would you be looking at?


Yes I have considered remapping and also lowering it on some KW's, the only thing putting me off is that as it's still new(ish) and I'm just concernd about any warrenty. If I can get that around my head then I'll be away. I've had quotes in from APS to do both and that's as far as I've got.

You will never get great gains from a non aspirated motor - in my case about 20-25bhp but the map does make it smoother and of course the 155mph limiter comes off too. :roll: :wink:



caney said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm only going to get my three **** back off you. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Graham
> 
> 
> 
> i'm sure it was two :lol:
Click to expand...

Yeah, right! 

Graham


----------



## p-torque.co.uk

P-Torque map makes a +26bhp and +35NM of torque.

Add a full exhaust and +34bhp and +52NM gains are possible 

Even with Stage 1, pick up at lower revs is vastly improved


----------



## Love_iTT

p-torque.co.uk said:


> P-Torque map makes a +26bhp and +35NM of torque.
> 
> Add a full exhaust and +34bhp and +52NM gains are possible
> 
> Even with Stage 1, pick up at lower revs is vastly improved


Intersting, so what kind of figure should I expect (roughly) with my existing non-resonated Milltek cat back (standard cats) and a remap?

Graham


----------



## p-torque.co.uk

pm sent to avoid hi-jacking :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS

p-torque.co.uk said:


> pm sent to avoid hi-jacking :wink:


ta!


----------



## Love_iTT

Sorry Adam 

Graham


----------



## Jas225

Hi Adam,

As this is full i might just pop down to meet a few fellow TTers, and hopefully catch someone with a Magnex exhaust!


----------



## Adam RRS

Jas, you are very welcome 

More the merrier!


----------



## elrao

Adam TTR said:


> you wanna come mate?


I'll prob try to pop a long, car should be going on the rollers this Saturday at a Porsche meet, so if it does then I won't need it re-doing!


----------



## KevtoTTy

A couple of favours anyone on the day?

1 - has anyone got keys to remove an OEM radio?

2 - spare RS4 wheel cap removal tool (curly piece of metal coat hanger type thingy)???

Thx K


----------



## caney

KevtoTTy said:


> A couple of favours anyone on the day?
> 
> 1 - has anyone got keys to remove an OEM radio?
> 
> 2 - spare RS4 wheel cap removal tool (curly piece of metal coat hanger type thingy)???
> 
> Thx K


i've got the keys for the radio mate


----------



## KevtoTTy

caney said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of favours anyone on the day?
> 
> 1 - has anyone got keys to remove an OEM radio?
> 
> 2 - spare RS4 wheel cap removal tool (curly piece of metal coat hanger type thingy)???
> 
> Thx K
> 
> 
> 
> i've got the keys for the radio mate
Click to expand...

Excellent - can you being 'em along???


----------



## NaughTTy

KevtoTTy said:


> A couple of favours anyone on the day?
> 
> 1 - has anyone got keys to remove an OEM radio?
> 
> 2 - spare RS4 wheel cap removal tool (curly piece of metal coat hanger type thingy)???
> 
> Thx K


I've got a spare curly piece of metal coat hanger type thingy you can have Kev


----------



## KevtoTTy

Cheers Paul - if I Send you a stamp can you post it to me? :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy

KevtoTTy said:


> Cheers Paul - if I Send you a stamp can you post it to me? :wink:


If you really need it before the day then pm me your address and I'll stick it in the post. No need to send me a stamp :roll:

Otherwise, I'll just bring it with me on the day


----------



## Adam RRS

can you feel the love on this forum?!


----------



## GEM

Adam TTR said:


> can you feel the love on this forum?!


Sure can Adam.  Mmmmmm...nice.
Could do with some of it myself.  
John.


----------



## Adam RRS

GEM said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> can you feel the love on this forum?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure can Adam.  Mmmmmm...nice.
> Could do with some of it myself.
> John.
Click to expand...

yeah but, not that sort of love.... yr talking more like the physical type, right?


----------



## NaughTTy

Adam TTR said:


> GEM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> can you feel the love on this forum?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure can Adam.  Mmmmmm...nice.
> Could do with some of it myself.
> John.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah but, not that sort of love.... yr talking more like the physical type, right?
Click to expand...

How do you know what me and Kev get up to in our spare time? :wink: :lol:


----------



## thebears

NaughTTy said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GEM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> can you feel the love on this forum?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure can Adam.  Mmmmmm...nice.
> Could do with some of it myself.
> John.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah but, not that sort of love.... yr talking more like the physical type, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know what me and Kev get up to in our spare time? :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

I watched! :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS

lol

In typical TTF fashion a simple innocent comment gets taken out of context and ive now got images in my head of paul and kev going at it over a TT bonnet while a guy in an S3 sits near by wishing he had tinted windows.... not nice!

:lol:


----------



## NaughTTy

Adam TTR said:


> lol
> 
> In typical TTF fashion a simple innocent comment gets taken out of context and ive now got images in my head of paul and kev going at it over a TT bonnet while a guy in an S3 sits near by wishing he had tinted windows.... not nice!
> 
> :lol:


You think I would ruin the shine on my TT by doing over the bonnet 

Of course we used a blanket made of the softest cotton towelling :roll: :-*


----------



## Adam RRS

NaughTTy said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> In typical TTF fashion a simple innocent comment gets taken out of context and ive now got images in my head of paul and kev going at it over a TT bonnet while a guy in an S3 sits near by wishing he had tinted windows.... not nice!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> You think I would ruin the shine on my TT by doing over the bonnet
> 
> Of course we used a blanket made of the softest cotton towelling :roll: :-*
Click to expand...

lol - microfibre was it??

[smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## lmracing

UK225 said:


> P.S
> Ideally you should try & get a stock car with no running issues to run first as a benchmark.


I should be able to do that! 

I've just had a big service including brake fluid, haldex oil & filter and cambelt, water pump & thermostat by Dean @ 4Rings who told me my car was standard as i wasn't sure. 

But at least now i know it can go even faster with a remap 

Leon


----------



## Adam RRS

Leon can you get there early to set the standard? Maybe get you on first?


----------



## lmracing

I was planning to get there early anyway as i've not been to an RR day before so quite intrigued. 

Although i'm slightly worried seeing the other TT's that i might catch the modding bug, as my wallet really can't handle that at the mo!! :roll:

Can't wait!

Leon


----------



## Adam RRS

lmracing said:


> Although i'm slightly worried seeing the other TT's that i might catch the modding bug, as my wallet really can't handle that at the mo!! :roll:


Errrrrrrrr......... do you own a blind fold?! Yr gonna be seeing probably the most modified TTs in the country!

:lol:


----------



## TTitan

Adam

Sign me up

TTitan


----------



## Adam RRS

TTitan said:


> Adam
> 
> Sign me up
> 
> TTitan


Yr there!


----------



## Hark

Adam how is this going to work with so many. Gave it some thought but reckon you might be there all day if you have 39 attending....


----------



## caney

Hark said:


> Adam how is this going to work with so many. Gave it some thought but reckon you might be there all day if you have 39 attending....


I think it's a list of people attending the day and not definately running? i hope so anyway as most rr days i go to struggle doing 20 cars!


----------



## Adam RRS

Its a first come first served basis..... i've said that all along. Theres plenty of room for 40+ cars so will be an excellent meet!


----------



## Adam RRS

1 week to go!

Wooooooooooo!!


----------



## caney

G12MO X said:


> Anyone running NOS ?


lol


----------



## thettshop

Or even running!!!


----------



## mac1967

I might attend just to have a meet and not actually go on the rolling road...sounds like it's going to be busy!

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Adam RRS

Hey Martin,

yeah come along! its turning into a big meet anyway so would be good to put a face to the name!


----------



## mac1967

Absolutely buddy!!

Fingers crossed my week doesn't turn to crap before hand!!! lol!

Look forward to meeting you!

Regards,

Martin


----------



## DeanTT

Looks like there's a couple of big, empty masses of land that might be suitable for a mega group shot! I'll bring me gear.


----------



## Adam RRS

<GASP!!>

Excellent!! 

Knew I could rely on you Dean! Need the pics for my write up


----------



## DeanTT

Adam TTR said:


> <GASP!!>
> 
> Excellent!!
> 
> Knew I could rely on you Dean! Need the pics for my write up


If they pay for my fuel I'll give them the photos


----------



## Adam RRS

Yr coming up with Rob anyway lol :lol:


----------



## Nem

Wish I was coming 

Nick


----------



## Adam RRS

Nem said:


> Wish I was coming
> 
> Nick


why dont you then??!


----------



## Nem

Going to be locked in a warehouse planning Rockingham :?

Wasn't too bothered when you first planned it, as I said to you, but with the amount of interest I would have been up for the drive down. You've done an amazing job getting this together.

Nick


----------



## DeanTT

Adam TTR said:


> Yr coming up with Rob anyway lol :lol:


ssssshhhhh! 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale

Nem said:


> Going to be locked in a warehouse planning Rockingham :?
> 
> Wasn't too bothered when you first planned it, as I said to you, but with the amount of interest I would have been up for the drive down. You've done an amazing job getting this together.
> 
> Nick


Yep all credit to Adam.  I can't go now even if I could. Car is in the bodyshop... :?


----------



## Adam RRS

DeanTT said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yr coming up with Rob anyway lol :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ssssshhhhh! 8)
Click to expand...

oh sorry... silly me!


----------



## DeanTT

Adam TTR said:


> DeanTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yr coming up with Rob anyway lol :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ssssshhhhh! 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh sorry... silly me!
Click to expand...

S'ok, I probably won't be as I'm in Guildford for the weekend.


----------



## Adam RRS

Nem said:


> Going to be locked in a warehouse planning Rockingham :?
> 
> Wasn't too bothered when you first planned it, as I said to you, but with the amount of interest I would have been up for the drive down. You've done an amazing job getting this together.
> 
> Nick


Thanks Nick! Appreciate yr comments. It tends to snowball... once you get the first few it thats it... they all come, like sheep lol

Do bare me in mind if ever you are looking for an 'Events Organisier'


----------



## mac1967

Nem said:


> Going to be locked in a warehouse planning Rockingham :?
> 
> Wasn't too bothered when you first planned it, as I said to you, but with the amount of interest I would have been up for the drive down. You've done an amazing job getting this together.
> 
> Nick


There's plenty of time to plan that Nick. Get your blue ass down to the meet. We can go in convoy!!

I'm afraid I may have to insist...I'm shy...lol!! 

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Love_iTT

I managed to clean and polish all the TT bits I've got for sale over the weekend and they are all ready to go in the boot for Saturday.

And I don't want anyone taking the piss especially Steve (Caney) if my RS4 doesn't get more than 330/340bhp either. I don't know of many that have been on a rolling road and got the claimed 414bhp that Audi claim it should put out. :? But it does sound nice. :wink:

Graham


----------



## NaughTTy

Love_iTT said:


> I managed to clean and polish all the TT bits I've got for sale over the weekend and they are all ready to go in the boot for Saturday.
> 
> And I don't want anyone taking the piss especially Steve (Caney) if my RS4 doesn't get more than 330/340bhp either. I don't know of many that have been on a rolling road and got the claimed 414bhp that Audi claim it should put out. :? *But it does sound nice.* :wink:
> 
> Graham


I can vouch for that - sounds phenomenal!!! 8)


----------



## Adam RRS

Love_iTT said:


> I managed to clean and polish all the TT bits I've got for sale over the weekend and they are all ready to go in the boot for Saturday.
> 
> And I don't want anyone taking the piss especially Steve (Caney) if my RS4 doesn't get more than 330/340bhp either. I don't know of many that have been on a rolling road and got the claimed 414bhp that Audi claim it should put out. :? But it does sound nice. :wink:
> 
> Graham


Excuses already Graham?! Get em in early I suppose!


----------



## Love_iTT

:-*

Graham


----------



## p-torque.co.uk

Love_iTT said:


> I managed to clean and polish all the TT bits I've got for sale over the weekend and they are all ready to go in the boot for Saturday.
> 
> And I don't want anyone taking the piss especially Steve (Caney) if my RS4 doesn't get more than 330/340bhp either. I don't know of many that have been on a rolling road and got the claimed 414bhp that Audi claim it should put out. :? But it does sound nice. :wink:
> 
> Graham


Come and get it tuned Graham, we'll get the figures up :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT

p-torque.co.uk said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to clean and polish all the TT bits I've got for sale over the weekend and they are all ready to go in the boot for Saturday.
> 
> And I don't want anyone taking the piss especially Steve (Caney) if my RS4 doesn't get more than 330/340bhp either. I don't know of many that have been on a rolling road and got the claimed 414bhp that Audi claim it should put out. :? But it does sound nice. :wink:
> 
> Graham
> 
> 
> 
> Come and get it tuned Graham, we'll get the figures up :wink:
Click to expand...

Thanks for the offer but I don't really want a remap just at the moment, the RS4 has only done just about 8000 miles and I want to get a few more miles under the belt first as it's still tight (one of the reasons why I think that my figures will be low). I've also spoken to a few RS4 owners who have had various remaps and although the maps are quite different, one thing is common though and that is that on a normally aspirated RS4 engine, the bhp is only increased by about 25 bhp but the power curve is much smoother, so at the moment I'll give it a miss but thanks anyway. :wink:

Graham


----------



## anishz3

put my name down please i might be attending


----------



## Adam RRS

anishz3 said:


> put my name down please i might be attending


ok!


----------



## Jas225

Adam TTR said:


> Jas, you are very welcome
> 
> More the merrier!


Adam, i'm still not on the list


----------



## Adam RRS

sorry Jas....... you are now


----------



## Jas225

Adam TTR said:


> sorry Jas....... you are now


All is forgiven :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS

Jas225 said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry Jas....... you are now
> 
> 
> 
> All is forgiven :wink:
Click to expand...

<phew...!!>


----------



## neil millard tt

Hi all will see there will be nice to see some old faces. Neil


----------



## Adam RRS

are u coming neil?!


----------



## neil millard tt

Hi Adam will see you there nice early. Neil


----------



## Adam RRS

i'll add u to the list then!


----------



## Love_iTT

Adam, how is the running order going to be sorted? The only reason I'm asking is that it is going to take me a little while to get down there on Saturday and I doubt if I'll get there for the 9.00 am kick off. :?

I'll get there as soon as I can though.

Graham


----------



## Adam RRS

Well its a first come first served basis BUT if someones going to be there later then i'm happy to make an appointment if you wanna pm me a time. And that goes for everyone who cant make it before 12.00.

I have spoken to TOTD and they are happy to stay as late as it takes them to get through everyone so we should all get a run


----------



## Love_iTT

I shall be there way before 12.00, probably about 10.00ish but it just depends on the traffic. Hope that's OK.

Graham


----------



## Adam RRS

course its ok...... 

looking forward to it....


----------



## Stub

looks like a wont make it 

I will try my best but just to let you know!

sorry


----------



## Adam RRS

Caney....

This is why you have to have 40+ people.... nearer the time people drop out. Down to 36 now... lucky i never stopped at 30! 

S'ok Stub, cheers for letting me know!


----------



## Suraj_TT

I cant wait for tom 

Not because of my power - cos you all know I have my 180 

But will be great to see loads of TT's and put faces to names!

See u all there


----------



## Hark

So tempted.....


----------



## thehornster

Sorry Adam got to go into work again tonight,wont be home till 6am Saturday  
Sorry to let you down but its to cover a mate who has a family issue :?

Have fun Sat and take plenty of pictures :wink:

John


----------



## DeanTT

Bring your brollies!


----------



## ian222

I will be there looking forward to it. Hopefully get there about 9ish.


----------



## Hark

Anyone know how long it would take from Birmingham>?


----------



## DeanTT

Hark said:


> Anyone know how long it would take from Birmingham>?


About 1hr 57mins


----------



## Adam RRS

those map sites always over predict!

1 hr 57 is more like 1 hr 30...

come along Hark, be good to meet you...


----------



## caney

Adam TTR said:


> Caney....
> 
> This is why you have to have 40+ people.... nearer the time people drop out. Down to 36 now... lucky i never stopped at 30!
> 
> S'ok Stub, cheers for letting me know!


hey don't start on me :lol: i've had a shit week remember :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS

Just making my point.... 

Hope the weathers ok although the actual event is inside anyway


----------



## J1MMY

Hi Adam, very pissed off, car failed it's MOT today on emissions. Been to APS this afternoon and looks like the air mass, no fix till monday so I'm out of the running tomorrow


----------



## J1MMY

Hi Adam, very pissed off, car failed it's MOT today on emissions. Been to APS this afternoon and looks like the air mass, no fix till monday so I'm out of the running tomorrow


----------



## BAMTT

Just got back Thank for organising a great day Adam full credit to you, good to see all the old faces and a few new

Graham your RS4 sounded absoulutely and with out a shadow of a doubt completely and utterly F"Â£$in awesome

Thanks again Adam

Tony


----------



## lmracing

Great event and lots of nice motors.

Very pleased with my results for a standard 225.

Thanks Adam

Regards, Leon


----------



## ezz

was a great day, well done that man adam,i was a little pissed of with my results :? but then i think i speak for 90% of us :evil: but the day was great,nice to meet old and new faces  everyone is so friendly.so any newbies out there get your arses to the next meet,we dont bite.....
and of couse the hight light of the day( apart from adams face) sorry adam had to get that in :wink: was grahams rs4 what a sound   i did have to go to the little boys room after  
and maybe its just me but the car felt a little better on the way home,must have been because she had her neck rung to within a ince of her life :wink: did clean out the cobwebs tho  
many thanks to you adam, :wink: and also to "torque of the devil" nice people


----------



## Adam RRS

Hey Everyone!

Cheers EZZ and LM Racing and BAMTT for your comments!

I Had a great time and was good to see such a great turn out!

Nice to meet you all and I made sure I got round every one of you so you all know me now 

I'll be putting up the results soon in the MkI forum, but for now, heres my pics!

I must apologise to Simon and I think one other (a silver TT) that I didnt manage to get pics of yr cars on the rolling road.

What did you all think? Comments appreciated!


----------



## ezz

wicked pics adam  :roll: :roll: left my camera in the car all day


----------



## Adam RRS

s'ok mate, they'll be tonnes more to come i imagine!


----------



## robokn

Adam, thanks for today as has been said nice to meet up again, Highlights for me were Graham's RS4, and the operators face when he opened the bonnet. Thanks again


----------



## Love_iTT

What an excellent day  . Well done Adam for organising this, much appreciated. It was great to meet up with you all, some of which I've never met before - now I can put a face to a name. :wink:

I was happy with the results considering it's still low mileage and will improve a bit more once I've put another 10,000 miles on the clock but what did impress me more was the sound - that was the first time I had heard it from outside the car - that was worth the trip down just by itself, friggin awesome.

Thanks for letting me in fellas on your TT meet, I felt a bit of an intruder but I hope you didn't mind. :wink:

Can we do another one please. :roll: :wink:

Thanks to all the guys (and girls) at Torque of the Devil, well organised and nice people.

Graham


----------



## conlechi

Any figures guys ?

Mark


----------



## Guest

Great post Adam.

Ive just posted this thread on the mk2 forum under the thread "Smoking mk1's in my mk2 TT".

Hopefully, that'll shut the idiot up.
Mk2 owner i may be, but ive had 4 mk1's, and know exacty what you lot get up to on the mk1 forum.

Again , great post.

Grant.


----------



## joe-90

Totally agree - a great day out and a perfect excuse for a decent run in the car. Thanks for organising it Adam - looking forward to seeing the results of how we all compared!
Was great to put some faces to forum names today - a real good bunch of guys. 8) 
Cheers,
Joe


----------



## Adam RRS

Results! as posted in MkI forum...

Leon Morgans TT is a totally standard setup therefore that would be the bench mark of what your TT was producing before the map.


----------



## Dolfan

What a great day

Adam Thanks For organising the event, well done mate, although disapointed with my results :? i had a great day,and it was nice to put more faces to names, look forward to the next meet.

The guys at Torque of the Devil were great, although they need to remember to take the brake off the rolling road when running the tests :lol:

Yan


----------



## renton72

Adam,

Thanks for organising the day, it was good to meet some new faces, and also see the old faces as well. Thanks again.

My bhp was 246.4 and not 240.4. Sorry, its my handwriting!


----------



## Adam RRS

Sorted


----------



## renton72

Adam TTR said:


> Sorted


Cheers


----------



## Suraj_TT

Hello fellas

Was a great day, well done to Adam for all the organising!

I too was disappointed with my results..but hey,it still feels great to me 

Was nice meeting u all & oh my god Grahams car is bloody shi* hot!!!

Cheers for the pic above Adz 

See u all at the ace in may


----------



## Hark

Why are the results so much lower than ppl expect?

Remapped 180bhp making only 186?

Most of the remapped 225s look around the 240-250 mark yet I thought the average was meant to be more like 265?


----------



## Adam RRS

Hark said:


> Why are the results so much lower than ppl expect?
> 
> Remapped 180bhp making only 186?
> 
> Most of the remapped 225s look around the 240-250 mark yet I thought the average was meant to be more like 265?


Maybe tuners over estimate their remaps?!

If you look at LMRACING and TTSIMON'S results, they are spot on perfect... so make yr own conclusion...


----------



## jutty

great pics why are the actual BHP readings lower than we would expect :?:

wish i could of been there to see what mine would of done but at home with broken leg resting


----------



## KevtoTTy

Adam

*Excellent day out mate - thanks for organising it.*

Most results could be viewed as a little strange and my own conclusion is that maybe the cars that are 'un-mapped', may have actually been mapped by previous owners :?: :?

I have found my previous dynos details (AMD: miltek and remap) which suggest BHP at the wheels as 172 bhp. After Schrick cams, an APS map and induction kit, this run gave 190 bhp, an 18 bhp increase.

If I add this to the AMD max BHP of 270, this gives a semi-respectable 288 bhp.

Strange thing is AMD suggested a transmission loss of 116 bhp  which is double that of Torque of the Devil :? 
*
Does anyone know if todays dyno calculated the transmission losses or was an average value applied for the Haldex equipped cars??*

My own car was significantly quicker when AMD mapped it a couple of years ago and quicker again when the cams were fitted by APS. Subsequently I am struggling to accept my own results as being correct (being pretty much as stock  )

Having said all this, the new S3's 307 BHP must be the exception to the rule and be one of only a few of us that actually achieved anything near what we would expect!!

Kev(still licking his wounds)toTTy.


----------



## ezz

well heres my readout :? and i have now worked it out, we all seem to be 40 bhp/ torque down... mine was down to the 2 bags of cement i had in the back :wink:


----------



## Suraj_TT

ezz said:


> i have now worked it out, we all seem to be 40 bhp/ torque down...


I agree


----------



## NaughTTy

Well done Adam - excellent organisation for today.

Great to meet up with old faces and new.

Agree with everyone's comments - Graham, that RS4 lived up to it's reg plate....YES - superb sound - almost as good as the flybys :wink:

gloveywoo - really sorry I forgot your Virisol. I'll hang on to it until we can sort something out. Maybe I'll nip down to the ACE meet (Sorry it's a while off) :? 

Was - hope your back feels better - stirling work fella!

Yan - Please can you remind me the name of the company you got your vent covers from? I'd forgotten before I even left :roll:

Steve - real shame about your car mate - hope it gets fixed soon.


----------



## lmracing

KevtoTTy said:


> Most results could be viewed as a little strange and my own conclusion is that maybe the cars that are 'un-mapped', may have actually been mapped by previous owners :?: :?


Well my unmapped TT with no mods was running about 13.8PSI boost which as far as i'm aware is standard boost so unlikely it is mapped.

Leon


----------



## KevtoTTy

lmracing said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most results could be viewed as a little strange and my own conclusion is that maybe the cars that are 'un-mapped', may have actually been mapped by previous owners :?: :?
> 
> 
> 
> Well my unmapped TT with no mods was running about 13.8PSI boost which as far as i'm aware is standard boost so unlikely it is mapped.
> 
> Leon
Click to expand...

Valid point Leon - suggest you dont waste your money on a remap :wink:


----------



## JAAYDE

Well done on organizing the day Ad... Good to meet new and old faces but i will say what has been said, the RR readings where disappointing :-( even with a boost leak costing me 5 psi ! So i'm with KevtoTTy on this one. Never mind it was a good laugh as aways.


----------



## Suraj_TT

JAAYDE said:


> Well done on organizing the day Ad... Good to meet new and old faces but i will say what has been said, the RR readings where disappointing :-( even with a boost leak costing me 5 psi ! So i'm with KevoTTy on this one. Never mind it was a good laugh as aways.


So Adam did end up twisting your arm into running


----------



## lmracing

KevtoTTy said:


> lmracing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most results could be viewed as a little strange and my own conclusion is that maybe the cars that are 'un-mapped', may have actually been mapped by previous owners :?: :?
> 
> 
> 
> Well my unmapped TT with no mods was running about 13.8PSI boost which as far as i'm aware is standard boost so unlikely it is mapped.
> 
> Leon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Valid point Leon - suggest you dont waste your money on a remap :wink:
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly unless someone would gaurantee 260ish HP on the same RR :roll:

Leon


----------



## JAAYDE

Suraj_TT said:


> So Adam did end up twisting your arm into running


 He forced me by holding a key to my paint work ..


----------



## Jas225

Would just like to echo some of the comments made earlier. Adam - great day out - thanks for organising.

Great to meet you all, who, for me, were all new faces :!: 

Was - Thanks for fitting the engine bling - looks 8)

Looking forward to catching up again with people soon


----------



## Jas225

Would just like to echo some of the comments made earlier. Adam - great day out - thanks for organising.

Great to meet you all, who, for me, were all new faces :!: 

Was - Thanks for fitting the engine bling - looks 8)

Looking forward to catching up again with people soon


----------



## Wak

Great meet Adam, sorry for the delay in replying.

After the meet had to get my Brother-in-law married and attend his reception party.

good to meet so many old and new faces

Dissappointed with mine,I data logged my car home and shes running to spec stronger boost on the road and gave it a good thrashing on the way home.

With most mapped gen 1 cars being down there has got to be heatsoak in their environment and the way the rollers are loaded.

my old AmD plots paint a picture of how quickly the haldex shifts should be dealt with... 
http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/amd/amd.htm

:?


----------



## Adam RRS

pardon my ignorance, but, what is heatsoak?


----------



## Love_iTT

Wak said:


> ...With most mapped gen 1 cars being down there has got to be heatsoak in their environment and the way the rollers are loaded.:?


Adam, I think that what Wak is saying is that *heat* is the worst thing for poor performance on turbo'd cars and that he thinks that maybe the conditions yesterday were not ideal for getting the best results because maybe the heat was not being dispersed by the cooling fan i.e. Heatsoak.

I have a slightly different theory though. If you look at Deans graph for example, you will see a distinct 'drop' at about 4100rpm, I was looking at quite a few of the runs and many of them had this 'drop'. It seemed everything was going OK up untill a certain point and you could hear the change in the engine note too.

It's as if as soon as the turbo started to spool up and more power kicked in, the wheels slipped on the rollers giving the 'drop'. After the drop, the power started to pick up again. Was this something to with the rollers not being able to sort the Haldex out or something else I don't know, I'm no expert but something seemed to be going on.

Because of the extra power coming in on the remapped cars at this point then maybe this could explain the diffence between the standard cars and the remapped ones.

As I said earlier, I'm no expert but it does seem a bit strange that most of the remapped cars were consistantly down and the standards maps were virtually bang on. :? :?

Graham


----------



## Adam RRS

Graham, that seems to make a lot of sense.... I noticed aswell this dip... which like you say is where the turbo comes in so theres a sudden influx of power which appears to go adrift hence the dip.

Could this be a 30-40bhp loss though?!


----------



## KevtoTTy

Adam TTR said:


> Graham, that seems to make a lot of sense.... I noticed aswell this dip... which like you say is where the turbo comes in so theres a sudden influx of power which appears to go adrift hence the dip.
> 
> Could this be a 30-40bhp loss though?!


None of this helps my smooth mapped V6 though :?


----------



## Love_iTT

KevtoTTy said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Graham, that seems to make a lot of sense.... I noticed aswell this dip... which like you say is where the turbo comes in so theres a sudden influx of power which appears to go adrift hence the dip.
> 
> Could this be a 30-40bhp loss though?!
> 
> 
> 
> None of this helps my smooth mapped V6 though :?
Click to expand...

Well I'm not so sure about that, lets look at the constants - turbo, no. Remap, yes. Haldex, Yes.

So, could it be something to do with the Haldex transferring power from front to rear (or vice versa) at a certain power output and the rollers not computing correctly because of incorrect loading on the rollers?

Graham


----------



## Adam RRS

oh i dunno anymore.... caused quite a stir tho hasnt it lol

I wonder what the Leon boys have been producing?!


----------



## Love_iTT

When you do a rolling road day Adam you will always get this sort of thing happening, be it good results or bad results. It's fun trying to deceminate the figures though. :lol:

One thing to remember though, it would be very easy for you to get despondent over the comments and think sod it, I'm not doing that again. You organsised the day - and a good job you did of it too - you do not own the company or operate the rolling road so no one is blaming you for the 'strange' figures - you did a stirling job. :wink:

Graham


----------



## BAMTT

Love_iTT said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Graham, that seems to make a lot of sense.... I noticed aswell this dip... which like you say is where the turbo comes in so theres a sudden influx of power which appears to go adrift hence the dip.
> 
> Could this be a 30-40bhp loss though?!
> 
> 
> 
> None of this helps my smooth mapped V6 though :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I'm not so sure about that, lets look at the constants - turbo, no. Remap, yes. Haldex, Yes.
> 
> So, could it be something to do with the Haldex transferring power from front to rear (or vice versa) at a certain power output and the rollers not computing correctly because of incorrect loading on the rollers?
> 
> Graham
Click to expand...

Fair points there i just posted this in the MK1 forum


BAMTT said:


> I think the haldex wasn't helping a great deal as well, on all the graphs i saw there were loads of dips on the curve, and you could certainly hear the engines dip and see the graphs dip at the same time,
> 
> My graph obviously not haldex equipped, as it comes on boost you can see the lines are steep but smooth would be interesting if Graham's graph didn't have the dips as well, can't remember what the S3's looked like


----------



## Adam RRS

Thats very good of you to say Graham... I think whatevers happened its been an eye opener. Its very easy to point the finger and say 'they're wrong' but that comment would only be based on what your tuner has told you your car 'should' produce!

Both standard TTs were spot on, your car in particular was more than you expected from the info you gathered from other RS4 owners so in my view, the problem could lie in peoples expectations being too high (due to no fault of their own) rather than the rolling road itself.


----------



## Love_iTT

BAMTT said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Graham, that seems to make a lot of sense.... I noticed aswell this dip... which like you say is where the turbo comes in so theres a sudden influx of power which appears to go adrift hence the dip.
> 
> Could this be a 30-40bhp loss though?!
> 
> 
> 
> None of this helps my smooth mapped V6 though :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I'm not so sure about that, lets look at the constants - turbo, no. Remap, yes. Haldex, Yes.
> 
> So, could it be something to do with the Haldex transferring power from front to rear (or vice versa) at a certain power output and the rollers not computing correctly because of incorrect loading on the rollers?
> 
> Graham
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fair points there i just posted this in the MK1 forum
> 
> 
> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the haldex wasn't helping a great deal as well, on all the graphs i saw there were loads of dips on the curve, and you could certainly hear the engines dip and see the graphs dip at the same time,
> 
> My graph obviously not haldex equipped, as it comes on boost you can see the lines are steep but smooth would be interesting if Graham's graph didn't have the dips as well, can't remember what the S3's looked like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I'll see if I can get time to scan my graph but there is no dip in mine at all, it just goes straight up in a smoth line, I also found a graph of another RS4 done on a similar set up giving virtually the same results, I'll see if I can 'nick' this and post it up along with mine.

Graham


----------



## ian222

i agree with love it, all of the tuned cars dipped on the run up and if you watch the car it moved at that point which would indicate the rear wheels kicking in so the car drops power to compensate and then carries on speeding up. Maybe they could have accelerated slower up the rev range??


----------



## HRD TT

Cheers for organising the event Adam, really enjoyed it

As mentioned I was one of the few people happy their results. I have the VAGCheck stage 2 remap and it produced exactly what I was told it would produce. I was very suprised by the results of the modded TTs as when VAGcheck remapped my TT the gains were more noticeable than on the S3, there was no way it was it was only producing 15bhp more.

I have large (oem) front mount intercooler that would have had the fan blowing directly onto it and obviously have a different haldex setup. As you can see from my plot I didn't get the dip


----------



## graham225

Brilliant comments guys, really interesting posts for all of us who remapped TT's.

Only wished i could have been there... there's always next time :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS

anymore pics anyone?!?


----------



## KevtoTTy

Adam TTR said:


> anymore pics anyone?!?


Just a few.....................


----------



## Wak

Adam TTR said:


> oh i dunno anymore.... caused quite a stir tho hasnt it lol
> 
> I wonder what the Leon boys have been producing?!


Equally bad figures to some degree... :?
http://www.seatcupra.net/forums/showthread.php?t=166722


----------



## TT51MON

Adam TTR said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> Cheers EZZ and LM Racing and BAMTT for your comments!
> 
> I Had a great time and was good to see such a great turn out!
> 
> Nice to meet you all and I made sure I got round every one of you so you all know me now
> 
> I'll be putting up the results soon in the MkI forum, but for now, heres my pics!
> 
> I must apologise to Simon and I think one other (a silver TT) that I didnt manage to get pics of yr cars on the rolling road.
> 
> What did you all think? Comments appreciated!


Adam, well done for organising yesterday I had a great time and I know how difficult i can be to set up!

And dont worry about the photos, you got a great one of mine on the picture above, second from the left!! :? :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS

lol

I'm so sorry Simon... at the Ace Meet I'll make up for it!


----------



## BAMTT

KevtoTTy said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> anymore pics anyone?!?
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few.....................
Click to expand...

Bloody hell Kev, when i said could you take a pic or two of mine  :lol: 

Thanks a lot bloody good camera skills mate


----------



## KevtoTTy

BAMTT said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> anymore pics anyone?!?
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few.....................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bloody hell Kev, when i said could you take a pic or two of mine  :lol:
> 
> Thanks a lot bloody good camera skills mate
Click to expand...

No probs Tony, its mostly the camera and as with the car I try and spend money on things that make up for my natural lack of skill in most things! Let me know if you want any hi res images.

Kev


----------



## BAMTT

KevtoTTy said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> anymore pics anyone?!?
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few.....................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bloody hell Kev, when i said could you take a pic or two of mine  :lol:
> 
> Thanks a lot bloody good camera skills mate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No probs Tony, its mostly the camera and as with the car I try and spend money on things that make up for my natural lack of skill in most things! Let me know if you want any hi res images.
> 
> Kev
Click to expand...

I just checked out your camera on the net   i would like to upgrade at some point but don't think i would go that far

I'll have a good look at the pics when i get home tonight

Gonna pm you a few links for that other thing as well

Tonyu


----------



## KevtoTTy

Tony

5D = big bucks due to it being a full frame sensor

Bought a used 20D last Dec which is effectively multiplies any lens by 1.6 (great for telephoto work) but needs dedicated 'S' lenses for wide angle. (Std EOS lenses work on any body, EOS 'S' lenses only work on smaller sensor bodies, 20D, 30D, 40D)

Was actually very surprised how good the 20D was and would recomend the currnt version 40D as it actually has a bigger screen than the 5D etc etc.

Kev

PS - then there is the cost of the 'L' pro lenses which once you have tried you can never go back to the consumer ones.


----------



## p-torque.co.uk

Were there any stock TT's run?

This would be a good guide to the accuracy of the Dyno......


----------



## KevtoTTy

p-torque.co.uk said:


> Were there any stock TT's run?
> 
> This would be a good guide to the accuracy of the Dyno......


Indeed - they were the only cars that produced expected results! (The QS was one)

Kev


----------



## DeanTT

Adam TTR said:


> anymore pics anyone?!?


I have a few here...




























Was nice to meet you all.

Dean


----------



## p1tse

TT51MON said:


> Adam TTR said:
Click to expand...

quote]

who's is that avus silver next to adamttr, and what wheels has it got? looks nice


----------



## robokn

As always dean fantastic photo's


----------



## ezz

p1tse said:


> TT51MON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote]
> 
> who's is that avus silver next to adamttr, and what wheels has it got? looks nice
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

they belong to " ttmanz" 19" cant remeber the name now :? pm him :wink:


----------



## DeanTT

robokn said:


> As always dean fantastic photo's


Why thank you :-*


----------



## p1tse

DeanTT said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> 
> As always dean fantastic photo's
> 
> 
> 
> Why thank you :-*
Click to expand...

nice one ezz.

dean, liking the first pic indoors. is that with a wide angle lens or something?


----------



## DeanTT

p1tse said:


> DeanTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robokn said:
> 
> 
> 
> As always dean fantastic photo's
> 
> 
> 
> Why thank you :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice one ezz.
> 
> dean, liking the first pic indoors. is that with a wide angle lens or something?
Click to expand...

Yeah, Nikkor 10.5mm Fisheye.


----------



## robokn

I have a japs eye don't take pictures like that though :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BAMTT

robokn said:


> I have a japs eye don't take pictures like that though :lol: :lol: :lol:


I have a mate whose had a camera up his japs eye ...but thats not a story for a public forum :lol:


----------



## Suraj_TT

robokn said:


> As always dean fantastic photo's


Most definately - great piccies dean..


----------



## DeanTT

ezz said:


> p1tse said:
> 
> 
> 
> who's is that avus silver next to adamttr, and what wheels has it got? looks nice
> 
> 
> 
> they belong to " ttmanz" 19" cant remeber the name now :? pm him :wink:
Click to expand...

Marcel, top bloke.


----------



## KevtoTTy

DeanTT said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> 
> As always dean fantastic photo's
> 
> 
> 
> Why thank you :-*
Click to expand...

So much better than mine Dean 

kev


----------



## DeanTT

KevtoTTy said:


> DeanTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robokn said:
> 
> 
> 
> As always dean fantastic photo's
> 
> 
> 
> Why thank you :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So much better than mine Dean
> 
> kev
Click to expand...

One word.................

*NIKON* 

To be fair though you were documenting the event whereas, I only got 3 photos of the event and a few of Graham's and Yan's cars with all the flashes and what not.


----------



## NaughTTy

Love the pic of Graham's RS4 - that blue really comes alive doesn't it 8)


----------



## Adam RRS

Dean... Great photos there!!

Please email them to me when you get a chance (1-2mb files)


----------



## DeanTT

Adam TTR said:


> Please email them to me when you get a chance (1-2mb files)


No, Get lost.


----------



## KevtoTTy

Adam TTR said:


> Dean... Great photos there!!
> 
> Please email them to me when you get a chance (1-2mb files)


.....................I'll get me coat :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS

DeanTT said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please email them to me when you get a chance (1-2mb files)
> 
> 
> 
> No, Get lost.
Click to expand...

 ok.......... i know when i'm not wanted.....

<violins play...>


----------



## DeanTT

Adam TTR said:


> DeanTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please email them to me when you get a chance (1-2mb files)
> 
> 
> 
> No, Get lost.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok.......... i know when i'm not wanted.....
> 
> <violins play...>
Click to expand...

Keep bugging me throughout the week otherwise I'll forget to send them over mate.

Love you really :-*

**Sorry Cam


----------



## Love_iTT

Simply awesome Dean, thank you so much. Considering the type of weather we had on Saturday you just wouldn't guess it was freezing cold and rainy from that photograph.

Avery talented man.

Graham


----------



## thebears

KevtoTTy said:


> Having said all this, the new S3's 307 BHP must be the exception to the rule and be one of only a few of us that actually achieved anything near what we would expect!!
> 
> Kev(still licking his wounds)toTTy.


Kev

Was the S3 stock or mapped, i had heard that they were pushing out nearer 300 as standard and mine certainly felt quick.

Shame about your figures, all seam low. 

Dale


----------



## KevtoTTy

thebears said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having said all this, the new S3's 307 BHP must be the exception to the rule and be one of only a few of us that actually achieved anything near what we would expect!!
> 
> Kev(still licking his wounds)toTTy.
> 
> 
> 
> Kev
> 
> Was the S3 stock or mapped, i had heard that they were pushing out nearer 300 as standard and mine certainly felt quick.
> 
> Shame about your figures, all seam low.
> 
> Dale
Click to expand...

Hi mate

S3 was running with one of Waks maps

I understand you are now diving something different (yet again) :wink:

Kev


----------



## HRD TT

thebears said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having said all this, the new S3's 307 BHP must be the exception to the rule and be one of only a few of us that actually achieved anything near what we would expect!!
> 
> Kev(still licking his wounds)toTTy.
> 
> 
> 
> Kev
> 
> Was the S3 stock or mapped, i had heard that they were pushing out nearer 300 as standard and mine certainly felt quick.
> 
> Shame about your figures, all seam low.
> 
> Dale
Click to expand...

It's remapped. Data logging before the remap showed approx 275bhp, after the remap it was showing 315bhp. On the RR it was 307.5bhp. They definietly seem to be more than Audi quote...270-280bhp, not sure about 300bhp, there's definitely a significant improvement to the car over stock


----------



## ResB

I must get mine on the RR and test the legitimacy of the DMS claims for their remap....


----------

